# Scroll saw questions...



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Ok guys I'm in the market for a scroll saw. I wanted to know what type you would suggest. Could be the one you currently own or whatever. I will b honest I'm cheap.... Quality and price are both taken into consideration when I make a purchase. I will be using it for cutouts for sign making as well as sign lettering. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Me too, Dan. I'm looking for suggestions also. I know some will recommend the high end DeWalts and Excaliburs but they are out of my price range for something I may use infrequently. I just have a few projects in mind that will probably be cut out of material no thicker than 3/4". Let's hope we get some good suggestions.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

They have one at my local harbor freight for $70 but I wanted to do some research before I made a purchase. I can't see myself paying more than $125 for one, though it will certinally get used for some personal stuff for now, I'm hoping to add some of those capabilities into my sign making


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I knew you know this was coming I will suggest the DeWalt, Bob N. (a member) got for one off Craigs list for 300.oo with all the extras I got one off Amazon for about the same price on sale,Tool Kings has them on sale all the time also..

Like many I started out with one of the low end ones and I found out it was waste of my money,it took me 3 machines to get a good one to do I wanted to do.....  to do your scroll work.. 

Just as s side note I put a Craftsman scroll saw in a garage sale last week and it didn't sale at 40.oo..it's now back in the shop as a backup..

So the bottom line is buy one that will do the job,it's true you will not use it all the time but when you do you will have one on hand that will do a great job for you and if you want to sale it off you will get your money back out it.

Don't forget that many go out and get one for 600.oo and they sale them off at a great price,some come with stands,lights,extra blades,patterns,etc.


==





Gaffboat said:


> Me too, Dan. I'm looking for suggestions also. I know some will recommend the high end DeWalts and Excaliburs but they are out of my price range for something I may use infrequently. I just have a few projects in mind that will probably be cut out of material no thicker than 3/4". Let's hope we get some good suggestions.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gotta agree with shopping second hand. Keep an eye out on craigslist... if you live inbetween cities, you can use CLAZ.org and search multiple craigslists based on your zip code.

Look for a minimum 16" throat, cast iron table and plain end blades. Variable speed is high up there on the list as well.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Craftsman that I will sell for $60.00. I use it and have found that I want a Dewalt or at least the nice Delta after using a friends, it is a night and day difference


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I know you said that you don't want to spend a lot of money on a scroll saw. But remember. You get what you pay for. 

With higher end saws, you smoother operation, more power, parallel arms, easy/quick blade changes and usually, variable speed. All of which mount up to a friendlier saw that is actually fun to use.

Many years ago, I started with a Craftsman 16" saw that used pin type blades. It didn't take long before I became frustrated with the short list of blade choices and the vibration the saw produced. I wanted to do more intricate projects, and couldn't get the pinned blade through some of the smaller entrance holes. And even if I could get the pin through the hole, the vibration and "rocker type" action of the blade would not allow me to do the kind of work I wanted to do. Especially in very thin wood.

I decided to bite the bullet and get a saw that would allow me to do what I wanted to do. I bought an Excalibur 30" saw. This was nearly 20 years ago before General took over the Excalibur line. I spent nearly $1500 on the saw. But it was the best choice in scrolling that I ever made. The saw is running as well today as it was the day I plugged it in for the first time. The ONLY thing that has ever gone wrong with the saw is the dust blower quit working on it. I fixed that by attaching an air line from my air compressor to a small ball valve attached to the top arm of the saw. I can adjust the air flow by how far I open the valve.

If I were gong to buy another saw today, I would save my money and get the Excalibur made by General. The one thing that I REALLY like about the new Excalibur, is the fact that the entire head tilts instead of the table. This makes bevel cuts a lot easier.

Whatever you do, buy the very best saw that you can afford. If you buy something cheap just to save a few bucks, you're going to get frustrated and loose interest quickly.

Here are a few pics of the kind of stuff I like to do.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a cheap scroll saw for several years and upgraded to a Dewalt 788. It was like riding in an old truck and then getting into a luxury sedan. A better quality saw is worth the difference.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you have all reinforced what I already suspected about cheaper scroll saws. In my case, I think I'll wait until I have a real NEED instead of a WANT before I make a scroll saw purchase. Especially after viewing Jim's incredible work. Wow! I can see why a higher end saw is needed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3309-dewalt-dw788.html

===


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I can tell you what not to get and that is a Delta, at least the one with the"quick change" blade system. Whit this system the blade doesn't have pins on it. The saw has a pressure type cam system that you move a small lever and the blade comes out or in. The problem is that it doesn't work and I have actually had to replace the blade 30 or 40 times in under 3 minutes. Other saws probably have the same type system. Try changing the blade and running it before buying one.




























'


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Not knowing anything about Delta, I can't be positive, but I'll bet you can get an aftermarket quick blade change kit from Seyco. They have just about anything you need for scrolling. 

The blade clamps on my saw are very simple. A thumbscrew scrwes in pn the blade and pinches it between two steel blocks. They are very secure.


----------



## westerngeorge (Apr 6, 2011)

*scrollsaw for letterwork*



L Town Graphics said:


> Ok guys I'm in the market for a scroll saw. I wanted to know what type you would suggest. Could be the one you currently own or whatever. I will b honest I'm cheap.... Quality and price are both taken into consideration when I make a purchase. I will be using it for cutouts for sign making as well as sign lettering. Thanks in advance!


if you are cutting letter I do the same sort of thing I have tried several makes and ended up with 'Scheppach Deco' they do a few different models and prices, I paid £280 for mine and it is the best I have had,. Try Googling it see what you think,


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a Delta saw with quick change, and a Craftsman that I added the Delta quick change adapter to. Both work very well in my opinion. I have added larger knobs on the bottom holder on both saws, though


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

mgmine said:


> I can tell you what not to get and that is a Delta, at least the one with the"quick change" blade system. Whit this system the blade doesn't have pins on it. The saw has a pressure type cam system that you move a small lever and the blade comes out or in. The problem is that it doesn't work and I have actually had to replace the blade 30 or 40 times in under 3 minutes. Other saws probably have the same type system. Try changing the blade and running it before buying one.'


Art,

I'm curious as to which delta you have. I've got no problem with my two saws. The adjustment screw on the side of the blade clamp can sometimes get bent if you try to clamp a blade thicker than what it was set up for, and that might be the issue.

Otherwise, try turning the adjustment screw a touch in and get a better hold of your blade.

Check out Rick's page on the delta clamps and hopefully that will help you enjoy your saw more.

Delta Quick Clamp


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

That's amazing work! 



jsears said:


> I know you said that you don't want to spend a lot of money on a scroll saw. But remember. You get what you pay for.
> 
> With higher end saws, you smoother operation, more power, parallel arms, easy/quick blade changes and usually, variable speed. All of which mount up to a friendlier saw that is actually fun to use.
> 
> ...


----------

